# on probation! fuck!



## donkeyballs (Jun 16, 2008)

so im on probation now so im gonna conduct a top secret grow to have a few O's for when i get off. i got it all planned out cuz i got my systemm all undercover in case i get visitors and all i need are some legit seeds wich i dont want to order cuz of the po and they are annoying to try to get right now. im probably just gonna send it to some one elses house whos chill and throw them a seed or something similar.


----------



## Jriggs (Jun 16, 2008)

that sucsk -- i wouldnt risk growign if i was ever on probation.


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 16, 2008)

_dude is that avatar from watership down^^^^??_


----------



## donkeyballs (Jun 16, 2008)

naw. its chill. i just cant smoke for 6 months wich i think i might die from.lol


----------



## Hank (Jun 16, 2008)

Just don't smoke while on probation. Better safe than sorry.

Hank.


----------



## Jriggs (Jun 16, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> _dude is that avatar from watership down^^^^??_


yes it is 

best american novel ever written that any true lover of nature shold read and then watch.


----------



## donkeyballs (Jun 16, 2008)

o fersher! im not about to get even more fucked over! i cant go longer than 6 months. theres no way!


----------



## resinated (Jun 17, 2008)

that shit better be TOP secret...just be careful0; no re-dos, yenno?


----------



## makinthemagic (Jun 17, 2008)

What happens when your PO shows up at your place?


----------



## BongAndABlence (Jun 18, 2008)

Well speaking from personal experiance its better to be safe then sorry which you will be, because its not a matter of if you get caught but when you get caught.The smartest thing you could do is get your medical lic. that way if any thing happens by chance, you have something to go back on. Probation is a bitch! What did you get put on for is the biggest question i have? If its drug related your best to not be growing any of the kind.Use your head!!!!!


----------



## dirtyshawa (Jun 18, 2008)

makinthemagic said:


> What happens when your PO shows up at your place?




nothing, they just want to make sure you actually live there. they need a search warrant to search.


----------



## parazit (Jun 18, 2008)

Sorry mate. you are wrong. The supreme court specifically addressed that issue. 

If you are on probation, they do not need a warrant.


----------



## dirtyshawa (Jun 18, 2008)

parazit said:


> Sorry mate. you are wrong. The supreme court specifically addressed that issue.
> 
> If you are on probation, they do not need a warrant.



you might be right because, i don't know for sure, but, i know for a fact that the only reason my p o comes to my house is to make sure that i actually live there and it's like a 2 minute thing, how you doing, have you been arrested, okay bye. i've also been over friends houses who are on papers too and it's pretty much the same deal.


----------



## danieljk91 (Jun 18, 2008)

I think thats bein pretty stupid man... can't just wait til your off, buy shit for a couple months while your growin and then smoke your harvest? Pretty big risk for 6 months man...


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 19, 2008)

Jriggs said:


> yes it is
> 
> best american novel ever written that any true lover of nature shold read and then watch.


 i watched the movie when i was little and remember crying lol. good movie and i bet the book is much better(they always are).


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 19, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> i watched the movie when i was little and remember crying lol. good movie and i bet the book is much better(they always are).


damn pussy!

just kidding...lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 19, 2008)

Wow dude you got some balls to grow while your on probation. I did 2.5 years on paper and it was hell, my PO even came over and searched my house a couple times. They can do alot once the got ya. Under the terms of most probation you are required to cooperate with all law enforcement at all times, so there goes your right to say no to a search. 

Stay Safe
[email protected]


----------



## dirtyshawa (Jun 19, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Wow dude you got some balls to grow while your on probation. I did 2.5 years on paper and it was hell, my PO even came over and searched my house a couple times. They can do alot once the got ya. Under the terms of most probation you are required to cooperate with all law enforcement at all times, so there goes your right to say no to a search.
> 
> Stay Safe
> [email protected]


you must of had a nasty p o. i've been on since 03', went on the run in 04', got arrested in 05' with coke, oxycontin, strawberry haze, $1,853,beat the drug case due to illegal search and seizure, did a year for going on the run came home and i haven't and don't get pissed. never say you have a drug problem if you want to smoke when they do your pre-sentence report. plus, i still have the same p o that i ran from at first, she's cool as shit and i think she has a thing for me, but, she's not my type. oh, if your wondering why i'm not off yet i got 11yrs suspended on my original charge and indefinite probation but, i'm a be off very very shortly. i smoked the whole time even when i was locked down, never, ever underestimate the benefits of an excellent lawyer, it's a must that you retain one at all times if your doing shit you have no business.


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 19, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> damn pussy!
> 
> just kidding...lol


 lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2008)

Damn right she was nasty, 400 pounds of whitey hateing with a badge. I was supposed to do 5 years but i filed for early termination myself and got off in less then 3. I agree on the nessicity of a good lawyer but if you can't it never hurts to try filing motions yourself if you can't afford one.

[email protected]


----------



## CheifRedEyes (Jun 20, 2008)

you can fail a few test while on probation before you get on intensive i would just smoke smoke smoke for first two weeks then detox for next two and pass everytime
=]


----------



## dirtyshawa (Jun 20, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Damn right she was nasty, 400 pounds of whitey hateing with a badge. I was supposed to do 5 years but i filed for early termination myself and got off in less then 3. I agree on the nessicity of a good lawyer but if you can't it never hurts to try filing motions yourself if you can't afford one.
> 
> [email protected]



i know that's right. sometimes, you have to take the initiative because, the system doesn't give a fuck about you. good man!!!


----------



## dirtyshawa (Jun 20, 2008)

CheifRedEyes said:


> you can fail a few test while on probation before you get on intensive i would just smoke smoke smoke for first two weeks then detox for next two and pass everytime
> =]



that's it, that's how you beat em. i get a notice by mail at least a week ahead of time so, when i was getting pissed i'd be asshole man if i were to come up hot.


----------

